

AMA: I'm the General Manager of the popular nightclub, Bed Supperclub in Bangkok - graffitishark
http://anyasq.com/66-i-am-the-general-manager-of-bed-supperclub-bangkok-one-of-the-top-restaurants-slash-nightclubs-in-asia

======
prayag
AnyAsq is a great great site. I love the idea, the minimal design (though it's
creepily similar to Reddit), and it's easily monitizable. I would do this
full-time if I were you.

~~~
GraffitiTim
Thank you!

